# Chattahoochee fall line - almo 1st hunt



## coonhuntor (Sep 2, 2014)

Anybody else here get drawn for this hunt?


----------



## JHannah92 (Sep 2, 2014)

I did.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Sep 2, 2014)

same here dont no anything about the place its a 2hr drive from the house . i am thinking about making the drive mid oct to do some scouting


----------



## scottyboy203 (Sep 2, 2014)

Same here first hunt


----------



## jbhsgs3699 (Sep 2, 2014)

Same here first hunt.


----------



## coonhuntor (Sep 3, 2014)

I am Planning on going the weekend before the hunt to scout.


----------



## scambooger (Sep 3, 2014)

I got picked for it


----------



## coonhuntor (Sep 4, 2014)

Who is going solo


----------



## bullardsls1 (Sep 4, 2014)

I am going solo


----------



## scambooger (Sep 4, 2014)

I will be solo too, gotta go down there and snoop around a bit.


----------



## Gajbird (Sep 8, 2014)

*me too*

I got picked and will be solo


----------



## Gunner308 (Sep 8, 2014)

My son and I got picked. 3 1/2hr haul for me but it was worth 3pts to try it out


----------



## The Horned Toad (Oct 26, 2014)

I did a little scouting there today.  I would not get out of the truck without snake boots on.   I didn't see any snakes but it looks like rattler country.


----------

